# Hi there !!



## Mark Miller (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi I'm Mark I've just bought a 55 Chevy truck and I'm planning on doing all metal work myself !! So will be looking for lots of advice, my dad was a metal work all his life unfortunately he passed before I could learn everything from him. So now feel this is a way of staying with him.. I moved to Edmonton from the uk 2 years ago and had to leave a lot of my tools behind as they wont work here due to different voltage etc. Will be looking for Mig welder and other tools I have my compressor but need a new 3 hp motor for it can anyone suggest where I can get one ??
Thanks
Mark


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 14, 2016)

Welcome Mark. You should check out Princess Auto for motors


----------



## Mark Miller (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi John I went to princess auto and they can't match the rpm motor wise will that be a problem as its only running a compressor ??? Could I lower the hp at all ??
Thanks
Mark


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 15, 2016)

What are the specs of thr motor you need? RPM? Shaft size? Voltage? Single phase?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Mark!


----------



## Mark Miller (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi thanks for allowing me to join !!
I require a single phase motor rpm 2850 not sure on shaft size..


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 16, 2016)

2850 is an odd rpm spec. You could use this motor and alter the pulley ratio so the pump runs at the same speed as original.

http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/3-hp-open-drip-proof-electric-motor/A-p8513517e

Or this one that has higher starting torque. Again you would have to alter the motor puppet size or in this case live with a slower running pump.

http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/3-hp-totally-enclosed-fan-cooled-electric-motor/A-p8601668e


----------



## Mark Miller (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys has anyone got an equation to work out pulley size I'd need ???


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 16, 2016)

What size are your the pulleys on the current motor and the pump? Example would be if the motor has a 3" diameter and the pump has a 9" pulley the ratio is driven divided by drive or 9/3 or 3/1. Divide the motor speed (2850) by 3 to get the pump speed would be 950 rpm. If you use the 1740 rpm motor to calculate the correct size pulley to get a pump speed of 950 rpm again divide driven by drive or 950/1740= .55. Now multiply the 9" pulley by .55 to get the new motor pulley size. 9 X .55=4.95 or 5". So you would install a 5" pulley on the new 1740 rpm motor to get the 950 rpm pump speed.


----------



## Mark Miller (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks john appreciate all the advice I can get !!! I'm guessing it works the same having a higher rpm I'd just put a smaller pulley on it ??? Also looking for advice/recommendations on a Mig welder should I also get a plasma cutter ?? I've seen some multi units are they any good ??? I had a 180amp esab unit at home in the uk with a full size argon bottle and 18" wire spool didn't get to use it much before I moved here gutted I had to sell it !!!


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 16, 2016)

It would depend on how small the pulley needs to be with the higher speed motor. Too small and it will not have enough belt contact for good grip.

I have a Miller 180 amp mig welder and it has been great but if I was to buy one again I would seriously look at Everlast welders.  forum member Kris Jensen is a licensed welder and uses Everlast welders in his home shop. You should talk to him about his recommendations. I am currently looking at buying a new tig welder and it will probably be an Everlast. Possibly this one as I could also use a plasma cutter.

http://www.everlastwelders.ca/multipurposeunit/powerpro-206.php


----------



## Jyman (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey mark,

The 55 Chevy is a nice truck, I have a 48 and have done most of the work to it myself,  what do you plan on doing to the truck?

Jon


----------

